# Derringer: A Nod To The Masters (Chalicexferretxpatriot)



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

*File Name*: Derringer: A Nod to the masters (chalicexferretxpatriot)
*File Submitter*: RawSlingshots
*File Submitted*: 04 Oct 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Since i've bin using the templates eagerly, i thought i'd share my ''own nod to the masters''
I find this little bastard quite comfy to shoot, and it's really accurate! 
it's a small shooter, but packed with the right band it packs quite a punch!
(easily fits in a pocket of your shirt!)

it also works well with a palmswell!

Cheers!

Click here to download this file


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. I love little shooters.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, looks good. I will surely give this one a try.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for this template, looks really good !!!


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, since it gave me so much fun shooting it i thought i'd share it! thanks, enjoy!


----------

